# Интернет > Графика >  ?Заказ любой графики от Design Studio: Juicy-ART

## Juicy-ART

*?Design Studio: Juicy-ART*


*Портфолио студии: https://freelance.ru/Juicy-ART*

?Виды работ: 
? Разработка сайтов:

• Дизайн сайтов (от 2000 руб)
• Landing page (от 1000 руб)
• Сайт - визитка (от 1000 руб)
• Интернет - магазин (от 1500 руб)

? Web дизайн:

• Оформление ВКонаткте (от 500 руб)
• Оформление Facebook (от 500 руб)
• Оформление Twitter (от 500 руб)
• Оформление YouTube (от 900 руб)
• Оформление SoundClick (от 1000 руб)

? Разработка логотипов:

• Для компании (от 300 руб)
• Для бизнеса (от 300 руб)
• Для себя (от 300 руб)

? Полиграфический дизайн:

• Визитки (от 400 руб)
• Листовки (от 400 руб)
• Каталоги (от 400 руб)
• Сертификаты (от 400 руб)
• Баннеры (от 400 руб)
• Афишы (от 400 руб)
• Флаеры (от 400 руб)

? Дизайн обложек:

• Для CD (от 1000 руб)
• Для DVD (от 1000 руб
• Для книг(от 1000 руб



?Форма заявки: 
И?1. Вид работы (Аватар, баннер и т.д.) - 
И?2. Желаемый размер (200х350, 150х150, 468x60 и т.д.) - 
И?3. Тематика работы (Музыка, игры и т.д.) - 
И?4. Способ оплаты (WMR, Yandex...) - 
И?6. Текст -


?Способы оплаты:
? Webmoney
? Яндекс деньги
? Qiwi

?Связь:
?Skype: andrey.roabis
?ВК: vk.com/50ment

*Наша группа ВК: https://vk.com/jstudio2014*

----------


## Juicy-ART

Свободен для заказов.
Первым 5,выполню с 50% скидкой.

----------


## Juicy-ART

Заказываем!

----------


## Juicy-ART

Вверх

----------

